# Quotes



## prowler (Feb 26, 2012)

Because it's gotten to the point of highly annoying, I'd like to suggest this.

Most people don't have a care in the world when it comes to quoting. Just quoting a post with a large quote pyramid in will result in plently of needless spacing, making the post larger and on the annoying side, notify everyone that has been quoted, even if they aren't apart of the convo anymore.

I usually try to keep my posts to just the post/member I'm directly talking about/to and so the other people that have been trapped in the quote pyramid are freed and don't get a spamful of notifications.

What I'm trying to suggest is to change the way quoting works so it only quotes that post contents and removes all other quotes from it.

Example of if I quoted a post now
	
	



```
[quote="Person A"]
[quote="Person B"]
[quote name ='Person C']
[quote="Person D"]
person a text here
[/quote]

person b text here
[/quote]

person c text here
[/quote]

person d text here
[/quote]

my text here
```

If this happened, Person A, B and C quotes would be removed and any more quotes Person D added and only the text said by Person D would be left. This way, Person A, B and C would know that they've been replied too but they don't get 99 notifications of stuff that probably doesn't relate to their post any more.

What do you all think?
Also, I hate to blame it on the time but it's 1:50am, sorry about anything typed wrong in this post

Edit: Okay, what's happened with my post here.
Edit2: Post cleaned up, some kind of bug?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't describe how much I love this suggestion with mere words.

It might require interpretive dance.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Your post makes a whole lot of sense and I wholeheartedly agree.

The community should appreciate this bizzare unison as you're all probably aware that me and prowler_ are not exactly on the best of terms, not that I'd know why.
I think he's sort of cool but sometimes too hasty and maybe too quick at judging others.
Back to the point though, I think that quote pyramids are uber-annoying and there should be a script out there which bins all the quotes that are not the exact post quoted. If someone really wants to, he or she will be able to climb up the ladder of links to find the exact source - the only post quoted should be the post that was physically marked as the one the poster wanted to quote.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Your post makes a whole lot of sense and I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> The community should appreciate this bizzare unison as you're all probably aware that me and prowler_ are not exactly on the best of terms, not that I'd know why.
> I think he's sort of cool but sometimes too hasty and maybe too quick at judging others.
> Back to the point though, I think that quote pyramids are uber-annoying and there should be a script out there which bins all the quotes that are not the exact post quoted. If someone really wants to, he or she will be able to climb up the ladder of links to find the exact source - the only post quoted should be the post that was physically marked as the one the poster wanted to quote.


Agreed to both points, prowler doesn't like me either (inb4tryingtoohard)....

Though I do admit I don't usually edit my posts/remove the quotes when I post very often, it'd be nice if it could be done as prowler has brilliantly suggested.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> it'd be nice if it would be done automatically as prowler has brilliantly suggested.


I didn't say about quotes auto updating edits made by the user, that would take a lot of work (if it can be done) and the user quoted could change it to something completely different to make the other user look like an ass.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > it'd be nice if it would be done automatically as prowler has brilliantly suggested.
> ...


That's what I meant, poor wording on my part.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Your post makes a whole lot of sense and I wholeheartedly agree.
> ...



I'm just making a point of how brilliant this idea is with a pyramid of our own.

How annoyed are you that you got a notification for this shit?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I like Quote notifications, simply beacause they remind me to reply to posts to which I promised to reply earlier.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Pinkie232 said:
> ...



I like quote notifications, too. But if the conversation has moved past a point I wish to comment on, it's highly irritating. I've even manually deleted my post from growing pyramids so that I don't have seventeen notifications on conversations I simply don't care about.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


I know what you mean. I'm replying to your post the second time and we've already built quite the tower of babel.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


And Pinkie is up there getting a handful of notifications, even though he's no longer participating in the conversation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


I know, right?


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


Eat the notifications =D
But seriously, I don't see anything wrong with it, perhaps just add an option in the notification selection, about multiple quotes don't notify you passed the 3 or 4 post mark unless you requote the conversation?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Eat the notifications =D
> But seriously, I don't see anything wrong with it, perhaps just add an option in the notification selection, about multiple quotes don't notify you passed the 3 or 4 post mark unless you requote the conversation?


It's like saying "I would like the last three sentences repeated to me before I continue the conversation". No, not even deaf people need that much repeating.  One is enough. 

EDIT: Couldn't... resist... urge... to... edit...


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Eat the notifications =D
> ...


Foxi, the reason I stated 3 or 4 was because there is always a possibilty that they are related to your post...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > gifi4 said:
> ...



At this point I'm going to summon someone to the conversation that can actually do something about this problem.

*clears his throat and calls into the valley*

RIIIIIICCOLAAAAAAAA!
...wait, that's not what I meant to say....

@[member='tj_cool'}
Your presence is cordially requested here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Foxi, the reason I stated 3 or 4 was because there is always a possibilty that they are related to your post...


In a way, every post is related to every post - they're all in the same thread. As I said, the people who read and get notified about quotes are already part of the conversation - the last thing they need is a huge multi-layered quote to remind them of what they just said. 

If someone really feels like catching up with the convesation, the entire thread is stored as it is.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > gifi4 said:
> ...



At this point I'm going to summon someone to the conversation that can actually do something about this problem.

*clears his throat and calls into the valley*

RIIIIIICCOLAAAAAAAA!
...wait, that's not what I meant to say....

@[member='tj_cool']
Your presence is cordially requested here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> At this point I'm going to summon someone to the conversation that can actually do something about this problem.
> 
> *clears his throat and calls into the valley*
> 
> RIIIIIICCOLAAAAAAAA!



That is f*cking disgusting, man.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2012)

Because it's gotten to the point of highly annoying, I'd like to suggest this.

Most people don't have a care in the world when it comes to quoting. Just quoting a post with a large quote pyramid in will result in plently of needless spacing, making the post larger and on the annoying side, notify everyone that has been quoted, even if they aren't apart of the convo anymore.

I usually try to keep my posts to just the post/member I'm directly talking about/to and so the other people that have been trapped in the quote pyramid are freed and don't get a spamful of notifications.

What I'm trying to suggest is to change the way quoting works so it only quotes that post contents and removes all other quotes from it.

Example of if I quoted a post now
	
	



```
[quote="Person A"]
[quote="Person B"]
[quote name ='Person C']
[quote="Person D"]
person a text here
[/quote]

person b text here
[/quote]

person c text here
[/quote]

person d text here
[/quote]

my text here
```

If this happened, Person A, B and C quotes would be removed and any more quotes Person D added and only the text said by Person D would be left. This way, Person A, B and C would know that they've been replied too but they don't get 99 notifications of stuff that probably doesn't relate to their post any more.

What do you all think?
Also, I hate to blame it on the time but it's 1:50am, sorry about anything typed wrong in this post

Edit: Okay, what's happened with my post here.
Edit2: Post cleaned up, some kind of bug?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > At this point I'm going to summon someone to the conversation that can actually do something about this problem.
> ...



Yet I'm still laughing about it.


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


Anyone wanna provide an explanation? I honestly don't get it...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Anyone wanna provide an explanation? I honestly don't get it...


It's a catch-phrase from a commercial of uber-strong mints.


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


I mean, who eats this crap? Seriously, it's like pouring Pine-and-Mint-Scented Domestos down your freaking gullet, one lick of that crap and you already want to spit it out, if not vomit. Who buys this? Who keeps the company afloat? Is it all the old geezers who buy this for their grandchildren thinking that this is the candy of their dreams? Damn, it is not. That stuff is vile, I only have it when I'm almost terminally ill from flu, and only if I don't have, I don't know, Halls or _something else that's damn edible._

I have to admit though, the orange ones are _quite tasty (from what I remember)._

_




_


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 26, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



Fucking disabled embedding.

http://youtu.be/RaplZFNqEpU


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> _"My name is Earl"_


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 26, 2012)

I like Prowler's suggestion, but there has to be an option to expand the quote box if, for instance there's a giant quote chain that went on through page 2, and you skipped to page 3 and need the context.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Feb 26, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> I like Prowler's suggestion, but there has to be an option to expand the quote box if, for instance there's a giant quote chain that went on through page 2, and you skipped to page 3 and need the context.


yep, i think the need for a quote all button is needed. 

quote button just quotes the post of the poster, and quote all works the same way as the current quote button.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> I like Prowler's suggestion, but there has to be an option to expand the quote box if, for instance there's a giant quote chain that went on through page 2, and you skipped to page 3 and need the context.


That's what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are there for.

Plus if you skipped a page of a thread that you're interested in, it's your own problem for not getting the context.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 26, 2012)

I can find it quite useful sometimes, just to keep an eye on a conversation. I think it should still create the pyramids but you should have the option to opt-out of receiving further notifications from that pyramid.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> I can find it quite useful sometimes, just to keep an eye on a conversation.


Yes, I do enjoy seeing a 6 quoted pyramid and the only contribution the member made is 'this +1'.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 26, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > I can find it quite useful sometimes, just to keep an eye on a conversation.
> ...


Note the word 'sometimes'.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2012)

I prefer having all the quotes in unless they're removed manually because it maintains the entire conversation without needing to hop from one post to another through the snapback.

Spoiler'd quote nests, on the other hand, maybe.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure I agree with leaving only one quote, sometimes you need to look up two or three.  I've been on forums that only leave the latest quote and it's annoying to go back and reference what was posted right before that.  On the forums that leave 3, it's a good compromise between leaving one and leaving all.

So I vote for "trim all but two or three".



Pinkie232 said:


> Agreed to both points, prowler doesn't like me either (inb4tryingtoohard)....


For me, it's probably from those times I tried to stick my hand down his pants.  Plural.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I prefer having all the quotes in unless they're removed manually because it maintains the entire conversation without needing to hop from one post to another through the snapback.
> 
> Spoiler'd quote nests, on the other hand, maybe.


I'm starting to be partial towards this idea, actually. Auto-Spoilering the entire quote tree and leaving out the final quote as visible sounds like a really good solution!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 27, 2012)

IIRC I enabled Quote trimming once, but had to re-disable it due to complaints from @Costello and a few others.
Spoilering nested quotes is an idea, but not that easy to create (it'd be easy for the first time, but after that we'd need to start changing spoilers back to quotes and find the quotes that'd need to be spoilered etc).
Limiting the depth could be a better idea, though I'd need to find a way for that as well...
Easiest would of course be hiding through CSS (possibly making a user setting for it). That wouldn't solve the notification problem though I guess.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2012)

Limiting the depth is something I've seen in use recently on a few forums so hopefully there's some plugin or mod already.

And hiding via CSS wouldn't keep post text length down either, right?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 27, 2012)

I haven't seen any modifications for it yet. If you find one I'll take a look into it.

As for the CSS solution, yeah it wouldn't actually change the post at all. The nested quotes would just be hidden from view. It's the easiest change (requiring a few CSS changes only), but probably not the ideal one.

Unless we find a hook/modification for IPB, we'll need to manually code something in.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> IIRC I enabled Quote trimming once, but had to re-disable it due to complaints from @Costello and a few others.
> Spoilering nested quotes is an idea, but not that easy to create (it'd be easy for the first time, but after that we'd need to start changing spoilers back to quotes and find the quotes that'd need to be spoilered etc).
> Limiting the depth could be a better idea, though I'd need to find a way for that as well...
> Easiest would of course be hiding through CSS (possibly making a user setting for it). That wouldn't solve the notification problem though I guess.


Maybe not necessarily spoilering all of them, but perhaps spoilering everything above the most recent, which would contain every quote except the outermost.


----------



## redfalcon (Oct 4, 2012)

Bump. I've found a script that can hide nested quotes, but not automatically. It adds a small link to each quote that allows to hide it. I quickly modified to get it to work with GBATemp, but since I don't know any JS, I have no idea how to auto-hide all but the outermost quote. Maybe someone with more experience could do that?

Requires Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey plugins. Credits to the original script, I only altered some div tags: http://userscripts.o...ipts/show/13453

Here it is:


```
// ==UserScript==
// @[member='Name']		   GBATemp Forum Collapse Quotes
// @description	Collapse forum quotes on gbatemp.net. Modified from [url="http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/13453"]http://userscripts.o...ipts/show/13453[/url]
// @[member='include']		*http://gbatemp.net/topic/*
// ==/UserScript==
(function() {

var quotes = document.evaluate( '//div[@class="blockquote"]', document.body, null, XPathResult.ORDERED_NODE_SNAPSHOT_TYPE, null );
for ( var i = 0; i < quotes.snapshotLength; i++ )
{
var quoteDiv = quotes.snapshotItem( i );
var wroteDiv = previousSiblingEx( quoteDiv );
var a = document.createElement( 'a' );
wroteDiv.innerHTML += ' ';
wroteDiv.insertBefore( a, wroteDiv.lastChild.nextSibling );
a.href = '#'
a.innerHTML = '[b]...[/b]';
a.title = 'Show or hide quote';
a.addEventListener( 'click', function(e) {
e.preventDefault();
var wroteDiv = nextSiblingEx( this.parentNode );
wroteDiv.style.display = ( wroteDiv.style.display == 'none' ? '' : 'none' );
}, false );

// Don't hide outermost quote
quoteDiv.style.display = ( parentTag( wroteDiv, 'div' ).getAttribute( "class" ) != 'blockquote' ) ? '' : 'none';
}

function previousSiblingEx( el )
{
var p = el;
do
p = p.previousSibling;
while (p && p.nodeType != 1);
return p;
}

function nextSiblingEx( el )
{
var p = el;
do
p = p.nextSibling;
while (p && p.nodeType != 1);
return p;
}

function parentTag( el, tagName )
{
var p = el.parentNode;
do
{
if ( p.tagName.toUpperCase() == tagName.toUpperCase() )
return p;
var p = p.parentNode;
}
while ( p != null );
}
})
();
```


----------

